# Is this Kitten part Bobcat?



## Fyrja

So my mother found this kitten on Saturday. She heard a loud purr under the generator outside of her house, she looked under it and there he was. Naturally she brought him to me so I could help find him a home where he'd be a spoiled kitty for the rest of his life. Upon first glance I saw a fluffy kitten, and thought to myself that some persian had gotten into his bloodline somewhere.

Then my husband and I looked closer. Hi has tufted ears, his body is barrel like, his legs are short, low to the ground, his tail is really very short and his fangs curve backwards. And his purr is really really low and strong, not like my other cats at all.

I think we may have a bobcat mix on our hands.

But I'm not entirely sure. The picture isn't the highest quality because I took it with my phone, but you get the general idea.


----------



## catloverami

This sweet lottu looks like a regular blue tabby DSH=Domestic Shorthair kitten maybe about 12 wks. old to me. His tail may be shortened by accident or maybe he's part Manx.


----------



## Fyrja

Whatever he is, he is certainly one of the cutest little fuzzbutts I've seen, and he's as sweet as can be to boot. I had looked up pixie-bob kittens and he seems to look alot like them and have some of the same characteristics.

I'm going to have a hard time letting this one go when we find him a home. I suspect that once again I will go gestapo on the new kitty parent, just want to make sure he's well taken care of.


----------



## teasha

Probably manx mix


----------



## Konotashi

I've got nothing here to help you out, but what a cutie pie! 

I would think that a bobcat would eat a domestic cat before breeding with it though?


----------



## Fyrja

See that's my thought too. Kitty would be more of a nahm nahm than a date so to speak. The resemblance is just uncanny. My guess would be as some have said here that he either has some manx, or even pixie bob. Pixie bob's apparently look alot like mini bobcats, and the characteristics on him seem to match down to the white eyeliner and black skin under his fur. The only thing he doesn't have is a reddish tinge to his fur, but he is really really young so his coloration could change.

Pixie-Bob - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Either way he's a cute little fuzzball. It's funny some of the genetic traits you see come out in strays. I just wish I could find the rest of his litter, not even a trace of them and believe me I've searched like crazy.


----------



## crazycatlady88

Bobcat mixes are SO COOL! I have one and love him to death! He has what you are discribing and he is HUGE! probably 25lbs but lean. His paws are bigger than silver dollars and he gets the "heavy equipment" look on his face when he's pissed, lol, like when he got nuetered. I know for a fact mine is though cause I got the rare oppertunity to see his dad. He would come over to the farm for cat food and have wild parties with the ladies. I never in my life saw such a strange looking feline, but the park rangers had recently reported bobcats in the park across the street.


----------



## Fyrja

Awwwww he sounds like quite the handful crazycatlady. So it does happen in nature? It's not entirely un-feasible for this kind of breeding to occur?

I really was wondering. Mostly it was the deep deep purr that got me. I've never heard anything like it from a cat. He also makes these strange little half meow chirp sounds. It's really the funniest thing.

Do you have any pictures of your kitty? Would love to see him.


----------



## crazycatlady88

This is the only pic I could get of him, he is camera shy and usualy hides his cute face 
His mother was a calico so he ended up with a long tail, which I read is not uncommon for bobcat crosses. I don't think in normal circumstances a bobcat would have contact with a domestic cat, but when they do the genetics are close enough it works.
I was shocked the first time I heard him meow, I expected a roar, not a squeek, lol. He likes to wake me up in the middle of the night purring and rubbing on me. 
I really wish I had gotten a picture of his daddy, no one believes me when I say I have a half bobcat, I do have a witness though, lol. Unfortunatly someone probably hunted him, people seem to like thier furr


----------



## crazycatlady88

His dad looked a lot like this one only dark grey and a little stockier. As I understand it there are a lot of different types of bobcats depending on where they are in the country.


----------



## Fyrja

Awwww he is beautiful! I love the expression on his face. We live pretty far out in the country, and we've maintained the woods around our 18 acres so animals would have a place to live as so much of our area is getting deforested, with cardboard cutout houses being built. 

We also have a swamp out here as it's pretty much Mississippi/Louisiana bayou territory. We do have bobcats in this area, it wouldn't surprise me. We also have tons of raccoons, possums, armadillos, snakes and a few year backs I swear I heard a panther scream. Oh and did I mention the occasional alligator problem? They'll wander up from the swamp and get into our fishing pond.

So at this point nothing shocks me with strange animals showing up.


----------

